# Speedometer problem?



## jgweb2000 (Oct 11, 2011)

I was at the dealer getting something unrelated checked out, and I brought up a problem I was having where I would come to a complete stop, and out of the blue my speedometer would peg at 120 MPH and slowly 'slow down' while I was at a complete standstill.

The dealer claimed that there were no similar cases, and seems to think that my aftermarket amp's power wires might be causing radio interference on the ethernet connections between computers under the hood. I call bullshit on this, but who knows.

The amp was installed by cartoys.

Any ideas?

I have pictures on my phone if anyone is interested. I would upload them now but the battery is dead.


----------



## blackeco (Jul 18, 2011)

the dealer is just saying its your amp and wiring because they dont want to fix the problem, mine has done that before as well.


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mine too!


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I'd be looking fora new dealer. There is another thread about the speedometer spike over here. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/3564-speedometer-spiking-up-120-while-stopped.html

70AARCUDA points out in the thread the number for the problem. I am guessing you have a manual? It seems only manuals have this problem. I plan on taking mine in as soon as I get time.


----------

